# Adirondack Chair parts



## wizer (28 Mar 2008)

So how would I go about modeling this in sketchup? I have been trying to do it with pencil and a sheet of MDF but can't get it to look right.







I want to make templates of all the parts for the router.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

Are there anymore images of that chair?

I might use PhotoMatch from that image but it would be tough to get it perfect because you don't have enough straight lines on axis. I would look for a 2D side view if it exists and import that. Then trace over it. Finally, you could wing it and start drawing from it, knowing some basic chair dimensions. I have a different Adirondack chair modelled on my home computer. I could send it to you to give you a starting point. Or I could get this one started for you if you want.


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2008)

Cheers Dave. This is the only pic I can find. It was part of an FWW article. I have found loads of articles and free plans for Adirondack chairs but typically I (and SWMBO) like this one. This is where I found it. http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ ... x?id=29041

I think, in this instance, I may be better off persevering with pencils. I drove 10miles to buy a flexible curve this afternoon. It would be interesting to see it in sketchup tho, I find viewing a model from all angles really helps visualise each part, joint, etc.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

I did a bit of searching for images of that chair from other sources. No luck.

I think you could do as well in SU drawing it as with pencil and MDF but you might like to see it full size. I'd be inclined to try a mock up from some cheap stuff to work out the angles and so on. Knowing the height, you could probably scale out the rest.

I'll see if I can magage to get something for you in SU but I've got a couple of other jobs up first.


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2008)

Thanks Dave. I just had a hunt on 3D Warehouse for Adirondack chairs and found some good examples. I'm going to see if I can work out how to adapt one to how I want it. If no luck then I'll resort to the pencils.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Mar 2008)

Well, send me an e-mail if you want the one I drew. At the very least, you could dimension it and build from it. All components and so on.


----------



## wizer (1 Apr 2008)

Been playing with this some more. I took an Adirondack chair I found on 3D Warehouse and have been modifying it to make it a bit more curvy and use slats all the way to the top.












Question is: Is there an easy way to do the slats in SU? At the moment I have just being copying (ctrl+click move) and then rotating it to the correct angle. 

File hereif interested.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Apr 2008)

Hi Tom,

Sorry I didn't get back to you on this. I had all sorts of stuff blow up at home over the weekend. I think it's all sorted now. 

Nice job on the chair. I think I have an idea about placing the slats but I'll need to play with it a bit, first. Headed to the dentist in a few minutes though so when I get home, I'll give it a shot.

Dave


----------



## wizer (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks Dave, no rush. I'm still fiddling with it's curvyness. Probably making more work for myself on the build. But I want it to look a little less clunky than the traditional Adirondack.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2008)

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## wizer (2 Apr 2008)

nope?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2008)

I wonder who I sent it to. I'll check.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2008)

Here's what I ended up. I didn't fix the frame pieces, though. If anyone is interested, I'll work up a proper tutorial for placing the slats.


----------



## wizer (2 Apr 2008)

ah rubbish, you beat me into the ground there Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Apr 2008)

WiZeR said:


> ah rubbish, you beat me into the ground there Dave /quote]
> 
> Sorry. I didn't mean to do that.
> 
> You did a great job on that by the way. I guess my explanation worked?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2008)

By the way, I hope you don't mind. I worked up a little tutorial and stuck it on the FWW blog here.


----------



## wizer (3 Apr 2008)

Don't mind at all, eagerly await the cheque.. 

Thanks again Dave.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2008)

Cheque's in the mail. 

This one must not have been all that interesting to the rest of the crowd. Go figure.


----------



## Slim (4 Apr 2008)

Dave, as ever, a great tutorial.

Do I understand correctly that the pathcopy script requires that you leave the original slat, even after it has been copied? Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Chris Knight (4 Apr 2008)

Dave R":37v9mqa8 said:


> Cheque's in the mail.



And I'll still love you in the morning! :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Apr 2008)

Slim":ggzi4wul said:


> Dave, as ever, a great tutorial.
> 
> Do I understand correctly that the pathcopy script requires that you leave the original slat, even after it has been copied? Or have I misunderstood?



Thank you.

Sorry, no, you don't need to leave the original after the copies have been made. I just did that in the demo after making the footrest slats so I could repeat the operations for the seat and backrest. I could have made all three paths first and then the slats would have been done in three quick repetitions of the steps I outlined. I suppose when it comes down to it, I could have deleted the original immediately after making the footrest slats. Then I could have used one of those for making the rest. I had placed the foot rest slats inside a component which would have made accessing the slat difficult.

Thanks to you Chris.


----------



## wizer (4 Apr 2008)

The adirondack isn't as popular over here. I must admit I'd never considered building one until I saw a recent Norm episode. The construction seems to be quite simple, using bolts and screws. No complex joinery. Of course I have made it a bit more of a challenge with all those slats.

I made a start on prepping the timber today.


----------



## Slim (4 Apr 2008)

Dave R":16f9scsf said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sorry, no, you don't need to leave the original after the copies have been made. I just did that in the demo after making the footrest slats so I could repeat the operations for the seat and backrest. I could have made all three paths first and then the slats would have been done in three quick repetitions of the steps I outlined. I suppose when it comes down to it, I could have deleted the original immediately after making the footrest slats. Then I could have used one of those for making the rest. I had placed the foot rest slats inside a component which would have made accessing the slat difficult.



Ah, I see. Thanks Dave. :wink:


----------

